# Vasectomy Reversal Experiences



## nelly2013 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi all,
        Well I am new here, I have been searching the internet for ages now and this site always crops up so thought i'd join.
As the subject line reads this is about Vasectomy Reversal, my partner and I got together when I was actually 5 months pregnant to my ex partner (he decided he wanted his career and not a child so we went our separate ways) the pregnancy in itself was quite a shock anyway as for 12 years i'd always been told it would be quite unlikely i'd fall pregnant naturally due to having something called systemic lupus (SLE), but I had never had irregular periods or any reproductive problems due to my lupus, I stayed on the pill out of choice and yes I was on the pill when I fell pregnant so obviously my beautiful girl was meant to be.
My new partner (now fiancé) had a vasectomy in 2001 soon after his son was born (he has 4 kids to ex wives and 2 grandkids) we discussed at length about him having a reversal and to cut a long story short we went for the plunge with Dr Dawson at Hartlepool in December last year after an initial assessment in which he said fiancé had great nads and gave us an 80% chance of success, however we were informed directly after the op while fiancé was still recovering that it wasn't successful, a couple of weeks later we got a letter saying he had a blowout on the left side so it won't work and although the right side has been put back together he found no testicle!!! I really don't know how he would have missed that upon examination, apparently he said it has atrophied due to vasectomy, my fiancé has since been to his own GP worrying about this and the GP said his testicle is there and actually bigger than the left one.
Now does anyone think this is a bit odd? I am seriously hoping maybe for a miracle and that the reversal may have actually worked as of today I am now 57 days since having my last period, I usually go 40 days so I am now 17 days over and I have never missed a period even when I came off the pill after finding out I was pregnant, I haven't took it since as there was no need anyway. I have all pregnancy signs but so far negative pregnancy tests, I can't say I've been stressed nor have I been hoping for pregnancy as we both accepted the fact we were told it hadn't worked. I'd be very very ecstatic if I turned out to be pregnant (even though I have a beautiful dress to get into this summer for our wedding!) i was 10 week pregnant with my daughter before i got a positive result, 6 negatives and i just thought i was very ill, i had morning sickness for 6 month! LOL

Any input much appreciated.
Nelly


----------



## hogmeister (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Nelly,

Sorry for the delay in replying to you, did read your post a while ago but on my phone so unable to reply. Not sure what to make of the no testicle report, it sounds very odd indeed. My DH had his first reversal with Dr Dawson who only connected one side as the other side had been cut too close to the testicle so required a GA and at the time I was extremely disheartened and ****** off at having to pay the full whack for only one side being done and in fact emailed him to complain after the op (but in fact was so lucky that the connected side was enough and we conceived very quickly). So I am hoping the same might go for you, the only way of knowing if it has been successful is going for a semen analysis though and I know it seems like yet more money but worth it to know. I also think you should be back in touch with Dr Dawson to clarify the situation if the GP was able to palpate a normal testicle. Maybe he couldn't find the other end of the vas but that sounds unlikely if he connected it.
Anyway, everything crossed for you that in spite of the apparent failure the non blown side will be functional xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Nelly, any news?  The wait must have been very stressful for you.  We're a reversal couple too but I don't have any experience of what you have been through.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that you know by now and that you may need to rethink your wedding dress  

I was so heartened to hear your story though Hogmeister, I've been asking the world and frantically googling as my DH only had one side reconnected too.  You are the first person that I've found with a similar situation and you are pregnant!  Congratulations, I'm so relieved that it didn't make a difference.  Our doctor was a few days away from retiring and was blaze about the whole thing!


----------

